# LDS Preparedness Manual



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

This is an excellent preparedness manual put together by the LDS Church

http://www.drum-runners.com/add_LDS Preparedness.pdf


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Started reading this last night ... might get a chance to finish it tonight :beercheer:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Drumrunner said:


> This is an excellent preparedness manual put together by the LDS Church
> 
> Just a correction. It may have been put together by an LDS member, but it is definitely not put together bt the LDS Church.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My intent here is not to start a theological discussion. Please be assured of that. However, I have a question that I'm going to ask. If the moderators deem that this is too religious or whatever, the thread may be terminated at their discression with no ill feelings from me. 

Why on earth are the Mormons so into prepping? I think it's great and I wish other groups were more like that. But really, what started it all with this particular faith?

I ask this with the utmost respect for members of the Mormon Church and hope I don't offend anyone. Thank you for any answers given.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I appreciate the question and can give you an impromptu answer based on my gut, all doctrine and theology aside.

Latter Day Saints have an interesting and colorful history. An Extermination Order sign by the Governor of Missouri, expulsion from Missouri, expulsion from Illinois, a pioneer migration to Utah, armed occupation by Federal Troops.

As Latter Day Saints we are very proud of our pioneer roots and have always been self-sufficient. We have local Bishop’s Storehouses that can provide for members needs in time of need or disaster (food, clothing, sundries, and finances). 

We have always been counseled to be debt free, have savings, learn home production skills, have food storage and seek higher education.

We have wet pack and dry pack canneries and other production facilities and farms (though I THINK the farms are less common now) where we can food for our own needs as well as stocking up the warehouses.

We send relief shipments all over the world and even use the distribution services of other churches and organizations when that method is quicker or more efficient to get the supplies out.

I myself have drawn from the storehouse when unemployment and financial hardship has overcome me. 

We also have a system of Home Teachers and Visiting Teachers that visit each family each month and see to the needs of every family member. Whenever I was deployed in the Army, I always knew my family was looked after and was safe.

We also support Amateur Radio and each local Brand, Ward and Stake practice emergency communications regularly. (I am KF7CSI)

Church support and participation in the Boy Scouts of America is substantial.

In short, our prepping is not based on an end of the world wish or scenario, but instead to be self-sufficient, able to provide for our family, focus on what is important in life, care for our neighbors and not be burdened by debt, unplanned emergencies or unnecessary strife.

I am sure there are other answers but that is how I live it. 

Our canneries are open to the public and I often invite non-members to come canning with me. Come on out!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> I appreciate the question and can give you an impromptu answer based on my gut, all doctrine and theology aside.


Wow, survivalnut. I know some basics about LDS, but there are not many in my area. In fact growing up, I only knew of ONE family in my town. I had no idea about the home teachers keeping a check on you, how awesome. I wish we had a cannery in my area, I would love to be able to participate in that. Here in more recent years, I have worked with Clyde, who is a member of your church. When I first got into prepping, I broached the subject with him. While he did not have all of his preps in place, he did have a store of wheat that was still in MO, where he moved from. His youngest son went on his mission year while they were here with us, and I remember thinking it might be a good idea if all religions sent their young people for a year of work for their respective Churches. Probably builds character and self reliance.

Thanks for sharing your point of view with us.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Survivalnut: thank you for taking the time to provide such a thorough answer. That's a really cool philosophy. I like how everyone checks in on each other and nobody goes hungry.

Sounds like you guys are on the ball.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

CVORNurse said:


> I wish we had a cannery in my area, I would love to be able to participate in that.


I checked and was surprised that there is not a cannery in your area. When I lived in an area without a cannery, our ward had a spiffy tabletop dry pack canner. You would take a #10 can. fill it with an appropriate low moisture food, add in an oxygen absorber (not in sugar!) or insert a rod and gas it with a small blast of nitrogen, then place the can on the unit and seal a lid on it.

Maybe one is available in your area. Call a local ward in the phone book or ask a couple of those young men in white shirts and ties riding their bikes around town.

We have a few units just sitting in the corner of our cannery since the cannery machines are better They are around.

The only cost is for the cans, lids and absorbers. It's fast and easy.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Great manual. A very good read.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> Maybe one is available in your area. Call a local ward in the phone book or ask a couple of those young men in white shirts and ties riding their bikes around town.


Thanks for the tip. I will do that.

Funny you should mention those young men in white shirts and ties  That brings back memories of my high school prom. I was taking a college class at night, and one of those nice young men was in my class. I liked his personality enough that I actually asked him out to my junior prom. I cannot now remember his last name, but he was a gentleman, and I still have my corsage. We hung out as friends, with other friends later, and it is at his apartment that I first saw the movie LadyHawk. To this day, I think of Steven whenever I see that movie.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww. So romantic!


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Of late our leaders have been harping on preparedness less it seems. They have warned us for years to get our houses in order, so I guess the unprepped may do a bit of suffering. 

Also the notion of prepping just makes sense where I live (12 miles fro Yellowstone National Park). A blizzard, earthquake or wildfire might make travel very difficult. So having the ability to care for my family is an important duty to me.

I find the "be Prepared" mind set to be one of our core experiences ans Americans. I bet our Canuk friends have the same ideas. Our growing addiction to ease has done much to damage our countries but I think prepping is a fight (in a small way) to get that independent mindset back.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Great source of info, the church has always been a good inspiration for me.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

SurvivalNut said:


> I appreciate the question and can give you an impromptu answer based on my gut, all doctrine and theology aside.
> 
> Latter Day Saints have an interesting and colorful history. An Extermination Order sign by the Governor of Missouri, expulsion from Missouri, expulsion from Illinois, a pioneer migration to Utah, armed occupation by Federal Troops.
> 
> ...


I had never thought about a cannery before, I always wanted a parrot.:ignore: I really enjoy working with the LDS kids in scouting, they always pitch in and are cheerfull and enthusiastic when it comes to the activities. The are brought up well. I especially enjoyed working with them at Philmont Scout Ranch years ago.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Drumrunner said:


> This is an excellent preparedness manual put together by the LDS Church
> 
> http://www.drum-runners.com/add_LDS Preparedness.pdf


Drumrunner, thanks for the link:2thumb:, great PDF manual, just finished downloading and printing, would recommend that all who prepare get a copy of this. The first pages are mainly for church members, but the rest is a great reference book. I also just bought a book Amazon.com: The Ultimate Food Storage Cookbook (9780967509402): Arlene Mickelsen: Books recommended for those who have long term food storage, it has recipes that uses your freeze-dried or dehydrated, whole grain and items commonly stored, I found that these are usually hard to find recipes.
Well back to the dig, today breaking into the sewer line for toilet in the shelter, and also connecting 4" steel outside air supply pipe, will share photos later.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 17, 2010)

Jason, 
The Mormons aren't the only chuch that advocates this practice. Most churches have this practice within there by-laws. the reason is not for end time puposes explicitly but because all christans fall under attack at times. Just read your history and the current news paper and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

When I was a kid we went to the local Nazarene church. I was never very into it and haven't gone in years. In all the times I was there as a kid, though, I never remember hearing that type of thing. Maybe the adult services were different than the kids' services. I have no problem with religion and don't intend to start a religious discussion here-just stating what I've seen. But thanks for the input, Bigjohn. I do know that in the Holy Land there is constant tension between Muslims and Christians since they both occupy many of the same places and regard them as equally holy but I've never seen much of that in the US.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

The LDS goal with prepping is not just to take care of self. It increases our capacity for charity as well. For instance, the neighbors house burned down. We were able to aid the family with some food to get them started. That was a family that didn't need government dollars to get back on their feet. 

Because we had our food supply we were able to give more than if we were just giving cash at the time.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

SnakeDoc said:


> The LDS goal with prepping is not just to take care of self. It increases our capacity for charity as well. For instance, the neighbors house burned down. We were able to aid the family with some food to get them started. That was a family that didn't need government dollars to get back on their feet.
> 
> Because we had our food supply we were able to give more than if we were just giving cash at the time.


The Amish in our area pitch in and help in their community the same way.:2thumb:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Thanks for the link and information!*

Thank you for both the link and information. When I first started prepping, I gathered up every scrap of LDS Relief Society information I could get ahold of about preparedness. : ) It's nice to see a concise answer to Jason's questions above, I had the same question many years ago myself. One of the best books I had was called A Year Supply, written by a couple named Crockett. (Barry?) Anyway, that book was destroyed in a flood, but I still have the knowledge (and had many supplies at a separate location, thanks to that book).


----------



## Shopsurvivalkits (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks of the tip, I am going to read it.


----------



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Drumrunner Nice find. :congrat:


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

Saved it for some "light reading."


----------



## History_Rogue (Mar 3, 2010)

The link no longer seems to work. :dunno:


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF (Mar 16, 2010)

Last year I was traveling I-80 and stopped at a historical marker chronicling the journey of the Mormons across the nation. I am no longer a religious person (spiritual, yes) but I have tremendous respect for LDS.


----------



## trishja (Nov 28, 2010)

*bad link*

hi
I am new to prepping 
Im in the research stages and was introduced by my Mother who I always teased about it before
I would love a new link to the LDS prep manual if anyone knows it
thanks
Question
I have located my towns LDS cannery but will they sell to us as non LDS members?


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So, it looks like Drum Runners is running into some issues eh?


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

trishja said:


> hi
> I am new to prepping
> Im in the research stages and was introduced by my Mother who I always teased about it before
> I would love a new link to the LDS prep manual if anyone knows it
> ...


Click on Drum-Runner's .com in his sig line ... it will take you to a mirror site and you can find the LDS manual (and a ton of other stuff!!) there.

And, yes, LDS canneries do help non-members. But sometimes they "close shop" to the general public for periods of time if demand is too high. You will just have to call them and ask.


----------



## gettinready (Jun 28, 2011)

Im a Newbie as well and I have tried several different ways to get the LDS information and have had no luck with any links. If anyone can send me a link that would be great. I would love to find out if there is a LDS cannery close to me.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a copy of this manual printed out and in two different locations. I think it is about as comprehensive as any out there.

I appreciate many things about the Mormons. I have taken a preparedness class at their church with a friend who is a member. I have done quite a bit of canning at the local cannery.

I had heard or read this many years ago, and even many members don't seem to know this: During hard times relative to the Mormons being new to Utah, it seemed to be prudent that they begin to live in a way, more than day to day and that members begin being more prepared, rather than crying that they didn't have what they needed to live. The original directive was 7 years of food. ?7 years feast, 7 years famine? But the members just couldn't get that together. Then the 7 year amount was backed away from and then I think the directive was 2 years. Still a challenge and very few even being able to. Then it went to 1 year and from my Mormon friend, at her church, there are people who don't even care or try. They are planning to depend on the church, because if that is the directive, there will be food there. ? This is what people have told her. And more recently, perhaps in the last 10 years, they are advocating 3 months as a minimum. Guess what? My friend says there are people who couldn't make it three weeks.



SurvivalNut said:


> Latter Day Saints have an interesting and colorful history. An Extermination Order sign by the Governor of Missouri, expulsion from Missouri, expulsion from Illinois, a pioneer migration to Utah, armed occupation by Federal Troops.


I have heard about persecution in Missouri, and SurvivalNut, you did not say persecution, you said expulsion. That is what it was, but why? In the days when Joseph Smith was jailed in Missouri, it was due to the Mormons DayNites (sp?). Daynites were men called in the church to avenge members who left the church. In those days, daynites would kill anyone who left the church, to save them from themselves. This did not sit well with the law in Missouri, and that is why they were driven out. Eventually daynites were no longer a part of the church, but what do I know?

It is sometimes easier to remove a piece of history, than to tell that part.


----------

